# Favorite Ethnic Food



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

As for me,I love good Chinese food.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't decide since I like them all, so I marked all of the above.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Not sure if I'd consider Italian to be ethnic food 

But I do love good Mexican and Thai.

At home I cook a lot and it's mostly Italian (Northern) and French.

-spence


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Being raised on Manicotti and Scungili and the likes, my favorite hands down, is Southern Italian. Its one of the reasons my wife and I would never be able to leave New York, and specifically Brooklyn, because most other parts of the country simply do not serve "real" Italian food. Please don't shoot me on that last comment, but to me real Italian is the Italian that my grandmother cooked for the family on Sundays and Holidays. the traditional Italian American fare that mixed old world recipes with new world ingredients.

I also love a good Indian...and they just opened a real Mexican place by me (not a Chinese owned and operated one as is common here in NYC) as well as having a very fine Middle Eastern rest and one of NYs finest steakhouses.

Damn, I guess I should have checked all of the above.

Is there much of a difference between Indonesian, Malaysian, and Thai? I know Thai, but am ignorant about the other two...just assuming based on geography and topography that they can't be too much dissimilar.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

Thai, but that's probably because I don't have any really good options for the others nearby.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

*How do you choose just one?*

I really don't know who you can choose just one? I could probably pair it down to 4. German, Indian, Spanish, and Korean, but even that is a strech to get down to only four.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

At the moment, it's Chinese. I'm obsessed with the flavors! They're like nothing I've ever tasted before.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I like almost all of them, but Japanese edged out Italian. I developed a real taste for the food from my four years spent living there.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Voted Mexican, assuming hybrid Tex-Mex was also included, but Sonoran is great. Also like northern Italian and Seschwan Chinese and the missing Indian, at least the curries that I have been exposed to. Although, when I went to an Indian restaurant on Sunset Boulevard near Kaiser Permanente Hospital, where a lot of doctors and nurses have come from the Asian subcontinent, it was supposed to be highly "authentic," but I found it disappointing. I really didn't like what was available there, which may have been a regional variation with which I was not familiar.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

I do love italian but man does it tear up my stomach!
Cosmo


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Czech. Outstanding Bohemian restaurants in Chicago's western suburbs.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on my mood. I like ethnic snack foods.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a good Jewish boy who loves some good matzo ball soup, kreplach, kasha n' shells, and potato knishes. Corned beef and pastrami, not so much. Bagels and lox - very much so.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ethnic food*

Two years in greece taught me an appreciation for the cuisine. My land lady taught me the real thing.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

indian - curries and the like


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Pad Thai! I need a "fix" about every three or four weeks.

Close seconds...sushi and steamed dumplings.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

young guy said:


> indian - curries and the like


I like them all, but Indian is my favorite.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like them all, but I would add Vietnamese to the list.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Italian food, followed closely by Mexican (probably best described as Tex Mex)


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

Love them all, but Indian food is hands down my favorite. I could eat it 4 days out of the week with out hesitation.


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know how you can expect anyone to pick, they are all so tasty! I picked Mexican, but I also love Chinese, Indian, and Japanese.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Northern Greek / Bulgarian - pretty much the same thing. I'm a pepper man, and no one does peppers like the Bulgarians.

My Bulgarian wife has, however, lately been cooking vegan Indian food, which is pretty good too.


----------



## BigBasil (Jan 17, 2009)

My favorite dish is mattar paneer. I could eat that every day.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I voted "other." My favorite is German, although in recent years, I've started really liking Indian and Ethiopian. I like them all, though.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

West coast Chinese from a mom and pop restaurant is my favorite. Unfortunately I am on the east coat where they lost their originality. You should see what they call sweet and sour pork around here. Ugg.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

Why wasn't there Kosher/Jewish option?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Why wasn't there Kosher/Jewish option?"

By definition, Jewish is not ethnic.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

Oops! My bad...

Looks like I'm going to have to look up the word _ethnic_. I always sensed something was wrong with Kroger keeping the Kosher items in the _Ethnic_ section.

Before I travel, the first thing I do is google _Kosher Vegetarian_ for the destination city. Actually, I first google _Kosher Vegan_, but those places don't stay open very long, even around Beverly Hills. So usually I opt for Vegan Raw.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

My ex who was Japanese have a great influence on this, Korean comes next a nice Kalbi or Bulgogi mmmmh! now I have to go make some for me.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Heirophant (Jan 13, 2009)

Other: Indian


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If SOCAL has one redeeming quality, it is the incredible diversity of people and their foods.
I helped transport a load of cattle to Bakersfield. Not my favourite place on earth, but they have several basque restaurants with traditional long benches and common tables. A red wine, stew and fresh baked bread sure washes the smell of cow from your nose.
Fairfax is a moveable feast of kosher, and there are restaurants in South Central that serve up soul food.
You name it, we have it; polish to moroccan.
But our own native ethnic food is fast vanishing.
I refer to good old 'greasy spoons' that serve bad cholesteral, artery blocking manfood. 
Anytime I get a stomach bug, my first post recovery meal is cultured yogurt to restore my intestinal flora. My next stop is a classic diner for biscuits drowned in sausage and gravy with a scalding hot pot of coffee.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Other: Vietnemese. Love the use of fresh herbs, pungent flavors, hot and cold in the same dish, etc.


----------

